# My new motor



## wanner69 (Mar 14, 2010)

Hi guys

After 2 years and 5 months of Porsche Cayman ownership I decided it was time for a change so here she is. Jaguar F Type V6 S. What a car it is and the noise it makes it simply breathtaking.


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

Stunning, congratulations enjoy it.:thumb:


----------



## chris.t (Jan 18, 2014)

lovely car, enjoy with health:thumb:


----------



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

Looks great in white:thumb: enjoy fella :driver:


----------



## Spike85 (May 22, 2016)

Thats a beast - British Engineering ( I Hope )


----------



## slimjim (Mar 22, 2007)

Stunning, well done and very nice choice , I love them.


----------



## AdamC (Jan 31, 2013)

Beautiful motor. Was following a grey "S" today, did sound lovely .


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Well that is a first. Generally I don't like rag tops, white cars or black wheels and yet your new car works on all those fronts. Very, very nice. As Cooks would/will say, health to enjoy


----------



## Bizcam (Nov 19, 2012)

Looks fab Wayne.:thumb:


----------



## Atkinson91 (Oct 3, 2016)

Good choice on white! beautiful car mate


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Gorgeous motor!!

Enjoy :thumb:


----------



## Stu Mac (Aug 18, 2014)

Congratulations mate and what a stunning F type. They also sound amazing


----------



## Gixxer6 (Apr 5, 2014)

That's a good looking car, has more character than a Porsche! 
All the best with your new car wanner69!


----------



## Paul7189 (Nov 11, 2015)

I would like to take this opportunity to claim it was my idea for you to get this car (even though it probably wasn't) after our conversation in work haha!

Looks amazing mate! Looking forward to parking really close to it in the car park


----------



## wanner69 (Mar 14, 2010)

Paul7189 said:


> I would like to take this opportunity to claim it was my idea for you to get this car (even though it probably wasn't) after our conversation in work haha!
> 
> Looks amazing mate! Looking forward to parking really close to it in the car park


Lol Paul, you did plant a seed actually:thumb:


----------



## Yaro V (Oct 8, 2016)

I really like the back-end view. It's wide and muscular yet has nice curves. Enjoy!!

I'm curious to know how it drives compared to the Porsche.


----------



## X6JTM (Jul 27, 2016)

If you're giving up a Porsche it'd better be for something very special. Great choice and fantastic colour combination! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

:argie: So much want

Enjoy the new car it's a cracker


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

Sexy beast


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Wow cracking motor 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7


----------



## Typeroz (Jan 10, 2016)

Nice ride Wanner.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Just seen this:argie: as I said before W, stunning :argie: simply stunning :thumb:


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Stunning car!! :thumb:


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

Lovely motor, I keep fantasising about this one that's for sale just down the road from me.
http://www.amarisupercars.com/detail/194915/jaguar-project-7-5-0-v8-s-c-project-7#Amari-TV
I'd ditch the white decals, but apart from that its perfect.
Just need those Saturday night numbers to come up and I would be there in a flash.


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Wow, stunning, the first white one I've seen, Normally only see them in red blue or black. But that really is special. Enjoy.


----------



## wanner69 (Mar 14, 2010)

Thanks for all the comments guys


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Lovely car. Enjoy.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

WOW :argie: my knees have gone all trembly, you enjoy it fella, that car will turn heads.


----------



## wanner69 (Mar 14, 2010)

Soul boy 68 said:


> WOW :argie: my knees have gone all trembly, you enjoy it fella, that car will turn heads.


Cheers buddy


----------



## ah234 (Nov 10, 2015)

Great car, got to love the top down with the load exhaust button


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Lovely jubbly, amazing car, I hope you keep it garaged at night.


----------



## scuba-phil (Feb 18, 2016)

Lovely motor


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

Some cars are just stunners, and this one my friend is just that!
Enjoy it and enjoy keeping that bright white nice and clean


----------



## wanner69 (Mar 14, 2010)

dchapman88 said:


> Some cars are just stunners, and this one my friend is just that!
> Enjoy it and enjoy keeping that bright white nice and clean


I'll do my best lol. Cheers


----------



## lofty (Jun 19, 2007)

I done the same, Cayman for a year then a F-Type V6S Coupe. The Porsche was probably a better car but I much preferred my Jaguar as it's the complete package. Enjoy it, and get it into Dynamic manual for the best sound.


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

Loverly curves on that Jag.
Definitely beats the Porker for desirability imho.


----------



## wanner69 (Mar 14, 2010)

lofty said:


> I done the same, Cayman for a year then a F-Type V6S Coupe. The Porsche was probably a better car but I much preferred my Jaguar as it's the complete package. Enjoy it, and get it into Dynamic manual for the best sound.


Yes completely agree with your comments on the cayman. I feel the jag is more suited as a daily driver and yes that noise in dynamic :thumb:


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Gorgeous  looking car which sounds fabulous


----------



## wanner69 (Mar 14, 2010)

Blueberry said:


> Gorgeous  looking car which sounds fabulous


Thanks Kez


----------



## dezzy (Apr 13, 2007)

Lovely!  :thumb:


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

Awesome Wayne, as much as I love Porsches, I think as an overall car you've stepped up with this one! Such a stunning looking motor, lovely in white/black too.

Oh and stop selling your waxes and get this in one of the special ones!


----------



## wanner69 (Mar 14, 2010)

dave-g said:


> Awesome Wayne, as much as I love Porsches, I think as an overall car you've stepped up with this one! Such a stunning looking motor, lovely in white/black too.
> 
> Oh and stop selling your waxes and get this in one of the special ones!


Thankyou Mr Greet
I agree, total all rounder that knocks spots off the cayman tbh. What a car and the noise, well .
I Now need fuel for it so get buying some of my wax pots lol:thumb:


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

:lol: I keep looking :wall:

May set up a sales thread later and see how much I make :lol:


----------



## wanner69 (Mar 14, 2010)

dave-g said:


> :lol: I keep looking :wall:
> 
> May set up a sales thread later and see how much I make :lol:


You might make enough from your sales thread tonight Dave. Get looking again lol


----------



## Paul7189 (Nov 11, 2015)

So what does the man who has everything (every BMD wax that is) put on his new pride and joy?


----------



## wanner69 (Mar 14, 2010)

Paul7189 said:


> So what does the man who has everything (every BMD wax that is) put on his new pride and joy?


Got a few sealants to use up like optiseal, carlack, Autofinesse tough coat so will use one of them then go over the top with def wax development no3 that I'm trialling:thumb:


----------



## wanner69 (Mar 14, 2010)

Decided to debadge the rear end, unfortunately the cat has to stay due to a pin in the centre that sits in a hole of the rear retractable spoiler. Much prefer the cleaner look.


----------



## donfresh (Feb 23, 2016)

tis a gorgeous car!


----------



## BillyT (Jun 22, 2008)

I dont like this i love it


----------



## wanner69 (Mar 14, 2010)

Full detox today and pre wax cleansed. Wax used was a def development no3.


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

Debadging the rear was the right decision...

...but how will people know it's an F-type??? Lol!


----------



## Cy-Zuki (Feb 9, 2015)

Stunning car and they sound gorgeous - not envious in the least!


----------



## Adi_328 (Aug 22, 2013)

You should change your nickname to winner69  this is one stunning motor!


----------



## wanner69 (Mar 14, 2010)

Thanks all


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

Lovely car that, hope you're enjoying it. Can't beat a nice jag.


----------



## wanner69 (Mar 14, 2010)

Transformer. robot in disguise haha


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

Bonnet badge?!?










Go on! dare ya!


----------



## s70rjw (Apr 18, 2006)

What are your impressions after a few months? How does it compare to the Porsche ? Looks stunning, by the way.&#55357;&#56832;


----------



## wanner69 (Mar 14, 2010)

s70rjw said:


> What are your impressions after a few months? How does it compare to the Porsche ? Looks stunning, by the way.��


A far better all round car, better cabin to be in. Performance is a big step up from my cayman as that was only the 2.7 275bhp. You can feel the weight difference between the two cars and undoubtedly the cayman around a track would be better but the overall package for me is the f type all day long. Better looking, better sounding and a car you don't see all the time on the roads


----------



## DuncanB (Oct 5, 2009)

Lovely car! The pics look familiar. Thornton Manor and Raby Mere?


----------



## wanner69 (Mar 14, 2010)

DuncanB said:


> Lovely car! The pics look familiar. Thornton Manor and Raby Mere?


Spot on. I'm in Bebington


----------



## wanner69 (Mar 14, 2010)

Gave the car a full decon today, detar, deiron, clay, light polish then sealed with Def1n1t1ve wax Blueprint. Shame the sun disappeared.


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

Everytime I see pic of your car my next stop is the Autotrader to see how much I could get one for! 

One day! ...one day!


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

wanner69 said:


> Shame the sun disappeared.


Oh yeah cos the pics look awful. Lol
She's a beaut!


----------

